
Emacs/Perforce integration: a retrospective - AndrewDucker
http://garethrees.org/2015/08/07/p4.el/
======
joosters
This made me check what version of p4.el I've been using. Turns out it's from
March 1997. Might be time for an upgrade :-)

------
hittaruki
How does this compare with magit?

Also are there places where Preforce is still better than git/hg?

~~~
maximilianburke
We loooooooooove Perforce in the games industry because it handles
repositories with hundreds of gigabytes of binary data better than most (if
not all) other source control systems. It's fast, reliable, and space
efficient on the client.

The DVCS features in the new versions of Perforce plug the holes where a
lighter weight solution is desired, and have also been allowing us to more
seamlessly mirror projects across previously separate servers.

~~~
tenfingers
Is 'looooooooooove' ironic?

I've used p4 for several years, and even though I now basically only use git,
I still think it's one of the best thought-of and implemented SCM systems out
there [disclaimer: never used bitkeeper].

It's simple, elegant, compact and well performing in any scenario. You don't
need a "perforce from the group up" tutorial to understand how it works. p4v
is awesome for history navigation: no git frontent comes even close.

Shallow repositories somehow mitigate git issues for large repositories, even
though it isn't convenient. Over time I came to appreciate some advanced
manipulation commands in git so I don't think I'll ever switch back, but I
hope Perforce will continue to go strong, as it's a very solid product.

~~~
maximilianburke
No, not ironic or sarcastic at all! It really is wonderful.

We're starting to scale up our edge/commit server network in order to have
teams iterate on 100+GB repositories across five+ locations in North America
and Europe and it mostly just works.

------
icedchai
Perforce is quite heavy weight. Most companies using it have dedicated staff
managing the infrastructure and p4 repos.

I worked at one company where you couldn't even create a branch or do a merge
without going through one of them!

Perforce. Never again.

